

Oracle Launches Open Office 3.3 and Cloud Office - finemann
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/mobile-apps/2010/12/16/oracle-takes-office-suite-to-the-cloud-40091192/

======
Xuzz
"Users wanting to access Cloud Office from a web browser will need to be
running Firefox 3.6 or Internet Explorer 8. It will also be supported by the
Apple iOS and Google Android mobile platforms for mobile access."

Interesting that they mention WebKit support on mobile platforms but not the
desktop -- I hope there isn't a browser-lock against Safari and/or Chrome on
the desktop as well.

(I fully know this is likely me over-thinking it, but it seemed a (somewhat)
notable omission.)

------
meadhikari
Is Libreoffice coming up with their cloud solution anytime soon?

